# Ferret photo shoot (pic heavy)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So after getting tips on ferret photography from a certain person, I took well over 100 pics today, these are the ones that are worth sharing


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Omg I love the 3rd pic. Look at them having a cuddle. Thank you hun, I love them all . Which one is about to give Bella a love bite? lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Omg I love the 3rd pic. Look at them having a cuddle. Thank you hun, I love them all . Which one is about to give Bella a love bite? lol


Thats Boomer, him and Bella adore each other, despite how it looks in the picture, he spent all day trying to steal her toy, and at one point was having a tug of war with her, hes the only one of the ferrets who seeks her out to play with her


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

haha i too love the one with all three on the sofa together


----------

